# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  Mesmize - webmaster et apprenti sorcier

## Mesmize

Salut tout le monde,

Moi c'est Camille (Au masculin  :;):  ), j'ai des blogs sous wordpress, et je suis en train d'essayer d'apprendre  coder afin d'avoir des comptences supplmentaires. J'ai vu que Laravel 6 sortait demain, du coup je me suis dis que c'etait l'occasion de commencer  apprendre le PHP (j'ai des bases trs lointaines que j'avais appris  l'cole, mais ca fait bien longtemps que j'en ai pas refait).

Sinon je suis galement gamer  temps partiel (C'est mon excuse pour dire que joues de faon quotidienne), c'est l'avantage quand on a pas de meuf et des soires  combler  ::ptdr:: 
Actuellement je suis sur Apex Legends, team niveau plat, on vise le diamant mais il y a beaucoup de cheaters... 

Dsol je ne suis pas bon pour me prsenter, mais le principal  retenir, c'est que je suis motiv pour apprendre !  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour et bienvenue Mesmize  ::):

----------

